

Ask HN: Question for the PBX/Phone Geeks - chasingsparks

Given a caller, Alice, an intermediary, and a recipient, Bob, is it possible for Alice to call the intermediary and be connect with Bob, while charging Alice for the call(s) and showing Bob only the intermediary caller ID?
======
sam26880
Yes It's doable. does the charge have to be on demand..while the call is being
made? or can it be pre-paid? Do you want the caller to be charged directly on
their phone bill or can they pay somewhere else? Those questions would need to
be answered I'd guess. But contact me and I can help you with this.

~~~
chasingsparks
Thanks for the comment, Sam.

I couldn't find your contact information on your listed website.

~~~
sam26880
Email me at shahsaumil {at} {gmail dot com}

